# New Outback Cost Me Plenty!



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Sometimes one thing just naturally leads to another. Take my case, for example. In January we purchased a new Outback 23rs with all options.







Like any new "home" we then went shopping for "accessories" like rugs, towels, etc. to make the trailer home. During the rug shopping trip my wife







noticed a particular carpet sample she really liked and remarked as how that would look great in our living room. The carpet was alittle dated you know. Here comes the "one thing leads to another part". Several weekends of painting, carpentry, hanging of window treatments (not to mention the $7000) later, almost the entire main floor of the house has been completely redecorated. Some new furniture in the living room as well. And I thought I got a great deal on the Outback!








With all that behind me I have now started the "mods" to the new trailer. Pull down shades for the windows over the beds, pleated shower door, spice rack, quickie flush, and maybe a diamond plate LP/Battery cover to replace the thin plastic one. The diamond plate may have to wait for my wallet to recover. Still alittle cold here so first camping trip







is probably 6 wks away. Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

merlotman,

Ahhhhhh, the joy of shopping!







Even though your Outback purchase started a cavalcade of other purchases, isn't it nice to know that in 6 weeks you can leave all that behind and concentrate on your new goal in life.........camp, camp, camp!
















Many happy days on the road!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Merlotman,
DON'T start any bathroom mods and for goodness sake, avoid any changes to the galley!

Downstream costs that those mods might inspire could make your $7000 look cheap!









BBB


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Too funny... amazing how slippery that slope actually is, huh?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Think I have you beat -

Two months ago went to the RV show becuase my friend at work got free tickets and weren't going to use them. (these were the most expensive free tickets I ever got)

Dragged the wife and kids with me. (Hindsight is suddenly 20/20)

Wife saw the new Outback. Suddenly our other trailer was unbearable.

I saw the towing specs on the trailer and thought I had a way out "Honey the Xterra won't tow this"

One week later we are signing the paperwork on a $31,700 Chevy Silverado SuperCrew TV (of course after 11000 in rebates it was almost free - haha)

Then off to pick up the new trailer that had been built less then 13 days earlier at the factory.

OH -- and then once we got the camper the list of things that she wants added/changed/modified has grwon into volumes....

so dude -- I would give my left arm to have your mere 7000 problem ...









----

But took the 23 out for the first time a few days ago ... weather hit 80 here in San Antonio ... trailer did absolutely great -- one of the things that saved us though was bringing a small ceramic heater -- we keep that running all night on the parks electircity instead of burning up the propane...

only problem I have is that the gauges Black/Grey/Fresh does not seem to reflect true volume .. they seemed to read full toooo quick ... i tested the fresh water system and after the gauge "said" full I still was able to put another 10 gallons in easily ... the grey water seemed to fill up very quick too (it was empty then my daughter took a shower and wife washed the dishes (neither seemed to use allot of water) and suddently I am full of grey -- so I really wish there was a better way of knowing with the "truth" in readings were....

also -- that little hot water heater is little -- seemed to really deplete easily -- still learning the little tricks to make it all work right though... but seemed to have to constantly change the water setting all the time -- first the wtare is too hot and to strong .. then without touching anything too cold and slow -- found out that by turningon the pump it pressurized the system better and gave me more contol .. will probably by a surge pump though...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did the same as Merlotman in reverse. I had to do the Living room paint, carpet and new furniture before the new toys. Ordered the 28RSDS yesterday. Now she s looking at the bedroom. At least I can put that off til after knee surgery next thursday. Lookin forward to forced sitting!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hope your knee surgery turns out alright.

We completely renovated our house in '98 so everything is pretty much new so I don't have to worry about that for now








Vinyl siding outside so no painting, paving stone patio so no staining, it's all outback time in the spring, summer and fall







Gotta cut the lawn once in a while, but that's no big deal.

She is after a headboard though...........something about when I want a television cabinet or fish tank cabinet those get done right away, blah, blah, blah, I gap out after that starts







I'll take care if it.

Mike


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Think I have you beat -
> 
> Two months ago went to the RV show becuase my friend at work got free tickets and weren't going to use them. (these were the most expensive free tickets I ever got)
> 
> ...


Good to here from another 23rs owner. I did the truck last year. Boy have we come a long way(7 kids & 31yrs) from a tiny apartment with a Murphy bed and camping with just a sleeping bag and a cooler! Sweetie & me in one sleeping bag? Now that's a thought!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

merlotman said:


> Sweetie & me in one sleeping bag? Now that's a thought!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I think about my sweetie and me in one sleeping bag it would induce nighmares of being crushed in a trash compactor!

I don't think that is an option anymore. Maybe TWO sleeping bags together. OK, that's better. But why would we do that?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Exactly 4 kids and I now know the cause so I do not do it anymore


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sleeping bags do that!? I knew I like sheets better for a reason.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO!!!

I have no further comment on the subject though, been there, done that and still doing it!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OMG







I can't believe you said that on National TV!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Been there, done that.....................wish I could still do that!









Mark


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I got ya beat! My wife started with remodeling the first floor of the house (including furniture), went straight up to the second floor, finished that floor then went outside and started on the house. New wood, paint, carport, driveway. Think that wasn't enough? Next came the new sod, planters, bushes and replanting of her entire garden area. But wait, she wasn't finished with me yet! I made the mistake of telling her the old camper didn't look so good against all her new stuff so, what does she do??? Straight to the rv show and we get our beloved Outback. I cry mercy. No mercy given - had to trade in her old Expedition for a newer one with a 5.4 motor to pull it. Bad news is I had to trade my Ford F150 in with it to make room in the drive for the new camper and car. Gotta tell ya guys - when the wife sees a new piece of carpet, RUN!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think we have our winner!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys are making me blush!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

ROTFLOL......

I have ALL your DW's beat! (hmmm maybe I should just email them all, or phone call might be better







)

Already did the both new '04 vehicles, new boat, new carpet thing, new paint thing, new fireplace insert, yada yada.... Started looking to remodle kitchen (the house was 10 yrs old afterall) etc... granite counters etc...... decided what a headache ........

DH, sweetie, honey lets just buy a NEW HOUSE









If we get this extra huge one with 3 levels with all this extra land, look at where the kids could play. It's only 3 yrs old and oh this kitchen with the granite and oh the tile bathrooms... Oh and honey look it has a parking pad for the Outback...and an extra pad for th SeaDoo and we can put your new SeaRay in the garage, Oh honey you can even park your new Titan in the garage( the old house was a smaller 3 car [even though they said it was oversize 3 car]). And your very own OFFICE (not just a bedroom taken over).

And Honey ..... 
It only cost DOUBLE what we would be selling the current one for......








And the new house is only .3 of a mile from the old one

Now what were all of your phone numbers again























(ahh but yet he does get the "special" treatment... and he is King of his castle







)


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> ROTFLOL......
> 
> I have ALL your DW's beat! (hmmm maybe I should just email them all, or phone call might be better
> 
> ...


Looks like your SeaDoo is getting old. Time to trade that in for a new one......

J-


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Looks like your SeaDoo is getting old. Time to trade that in for a new one......
> 
> J-
> [snapback]28500[/snapback]​


Nah, it only has about 30 hours on it and at the time of purchase it was the "Cadillac of the Sea Doo world."

Along with the problem of needing a 3rd TV and 3rd adult to pull it....

Next will be the new trailer that will hold the boat and seadoo on one trailer. I pull them with the Expy and DH pulls the TT with the Titan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You would be set if they made the rv frames stronger and you could put a strong hitch on it. I have seen doubles on the road with small fishing boats as the second trailer. I think you would just make the70 ft overall limit. would look cool


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NWcamper2



























































How do you delete this thread from the forum. I cannot afford to let my DW get this fever!!!

We started pool shopping and I do not wish it to slide to.. well lets by house with a pool









Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

NW,

I'm guessing you're either plenty cashed-up or just plain old cashed-out









Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

pool... do I dare









(It's actually already been under discussion... but initiated by him)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a pool, good for kids but on a hot humid NJ nite the late nite dip with the wife is fun


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Been there, done that.....................wish I could still do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, I saw a commercial last night that might help with that...something about a little purple pill, or maybe it was blue. I don't know which, but I guess I better pay attention so my DH doesn't order any...


----------

